# Propul Surf



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

If the whole system can go in a backpack and get recharged quickly, seems pretty interesting?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you have smoked yourself retarded.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

At first I thought t had 2 little jet engines in the back


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> At first I thought t had 2 little jet engines in the back


Hahahaha!! Personally, I'd rather have the flying cars and personal jet packs they promised back in the 60's! 

Think about it,.. Strap on the board and go "(Jet-Pack) Heli-boarding" any time, anyplace!!! God Damn you Walt Disney for getting our hopes up!!! :laugh:

_...of course the BC would probably wind up FULL of BER's (...Booger Eatin' Retards!) _:dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Still...imagine that thing quietly ripping pow uphill, go in a backpack and get recharged at the car while you drink a cold one. :thumbsup:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

1 mile an hour is hardly "ripping"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

DAFUQ?
:huh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

its not nearly big enough


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> If the whole system can go in a backpack and get recharged quickly, seems pretty interesting?


Awesome........do they make a Men's version?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What's the point? The only use I could imagine would be for lazy backcountry riders, but I doubt that thing would work in loose, natural snow nor and I also doubt it would be powerful enough to propel a rider uphill.

In short, dumb idea is dumb.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

One word: SLOW!!!


----------



## propulsurf (Aug 15, 2014)

*Website*

If you want more informations about this project or to know about incoming improvements, check our website : www.propulsurf.com


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It looks like a bunch of 19/20 year old students doing a uni project to solve a problem that doesn't exist...

For the creators, i will give you a clue why this has no place in snowboarding...

It's called a LIFT PASS it allows you to get on a lift that takes you to the top of the mountain with no need for any mad over engineered crap that makes you look like a turd... 

Just trying to be constructive...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I would rather train a dog to pull me than buy that thing. Is your mom busy?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kevin137 said:


> It looks like a bunch of 19/20 year old students doing a uni project to solve a problem that doesn't exist...
> 
> For the creators, i will give you a clue why this has no place in snowboarding...
> 
> It's called a LIFT PASS it allows you to get on a lift that takes you to the top of the mountain


This. That thing is not gonna work in backcountry conditions. It's probably only going to actually work on perfectly maintained groomers. Powder or hardpack and you're done. Plus, it's slower than skinning or hiking. So, it's essentially useless.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

propulsurf said:


> If you want more informations about this project or to know about incoming improvements, check our website : www.propulsurf.com


:WTF::WTF::WTF: :blink:

I'm more intrigued by the fact that It took almost a year and a half for them to turn up here, create a _new_ account, dig around and find the _*only*_ zombie thread relating to their stupid gadget????????

*edit*

…after visiting their web page and watching the video? I don't see as how anything has changed from Kirkrider's first posting this!! However, _THIS_ looks like it just might have some potential,..






If nothing else, it looks fast as fuck!!  :yahoo:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

propulsurf said:


> If you want more informations about this project or to know about incoming improvements, check our website : www.propulsurf.com





BurtonAvenger said:


> Is your mom busy?





chomps1211 said:


> :WTF::WTF::WTF: :blink:
> 
> I'm more intrigued by the fact that It took almost a year and a half for them to turn up here, create a _new_ account, dig around and find the _*only*_ zombie thread relating to their stupid gadget????????


it looks like a dp machine for ppsurf's mom...:wavetowel2:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I love the dude testing it out with his helmet on while going 1mph at what looks to be an actual decline.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i guess this would be useful for people that hates to skate to the liftline:dunno:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Might be worth taking to Alta though just to watch the fireworks.


----------



## propulsurf (Aug 15, 2014)

This project has been made by 17/18 French students for a national competition (this project won).

For sure this prototype is slow but security was our #1 priority. Next prototype will be way faster (7.5 km/h minimum). 
The point is that we *proved *that it was possible to screw propelled a snowboard.


What for? This system is way more efficient than caterpillar tracks. Simply look : no energy is wasted as snow splash and the print is distinct which means no (backward) sliding.

What use? Personal or rescue. This device works on most of existing snows as the snowboard packs the incoming snow before the screws "bite" it. 
With a more faster prototype (next year), people could go uphill without a noise (electrical motors), a reduced bulk and a low environmental impact (only the print).

Once uphill, the propulsion system is detached (already possible) and packed in a bag. Thus, it doesn't impact the descent.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The physics and ability may well be proved, but you will NEVER see ANY vehicle, or board with any type of device like this allowed in ski resorts... And in powder will be next to useless as it has nothing to print, powder will break up and disperse giving no forward momentum...


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I would rather train a dog to pull me than buy that thing. Is your mom busy?


lol cheered me up after a crap day at work. 

The 3 years it would take to train the dog would still be faster getting you to the top of the hill.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Academic project success does not equal commercial viability and success.

Your idea is neat in an academic sense which is basically to do something just to see if it can be done. However, your concept isn't economically viable because there's no real use case for it in which it provides any real benefit over currently available options.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

7.5 kph? I can hike in waist deep snow faster than that.


----------



## propulsurf (Aug 15, 2014)

This system was used before for tractors. Why would it be viable for snowboard? You would be free to go almost wherever you want in the snow. 







Speed is not a problem, better motor together with a higher screw thread will solve the problem.
It is far better than a caterpillar track for a personal use.

Again : why not?


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

What did you mean by won't slip like treads. That is BS right? the screw threads are no different than tracks, both push on the snow, which can give way with too much force right?

How is your energy efficiency? Is rotating a screw less consuming than rotating an axle that moves a track? 

As you speed up the rotation in future versions you are going to encounter a new effect. it's similar to cavitation for boat props, aeration of oil in crank cases. The snow will start being destroyed before push can be established. I guess you could make your threads larger, but then your energy efficiency, if you ever had one, goes out the window. 

And we haven't even mentioned the huge HUGE danger of having rotating drill bits behind you, exposed. What if my hand gets caught in there? 

cost to repair a damaged screw prop if a rock or branch gets sucked up in there?

low environment impact isn't a good argument, as a track propelled device could use electric as its power source also.

you know that have almost finished the first quad copter that can lift a human? game over.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Proof of concept by posting a video of a converted tractor...???

I'm no scientist, but i see a very serious flaw with your thinking...!

Tractor and 2 screws with 3 tonnes of weight as a driving force directly down to keep the scows on the ground and weighted...

Rotating screws on the back of a board with NO weight, not effective as the system is in no way proven to be a viable working traction method.

The minute you hit anything like powder with YOUR system it will fail, the difference is very simple...


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

propulsurf said:


> This system was used before for tractors. Why would it be viable for snowboard? You would be free to go almost wherever you want in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm let me think....... It's slower than a ski lift, helicopter, snowmobile and you could probably skin quicker. Batteries + cold = Poor performance. Would be wonderful making your way up a mountain to have the batteries go dead so you then have to stuff it in your bag which is gonna need to be a darn sight bigger than what you'd usually use, to then have to continue walking to your destination wishing you didn't have to carry that useless heap.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

that tractor is actually pretty cool. I don't buy for one second that it's better than caterpillar tracks, but it looks like a lot of fun. just mount two of those huge inflatable screws under the whole length of a board and you've got yourself a new toy.


----------



## propulsurf (Aug 15, 2014)

augie said:


> What did you mean by won't slip like treads. That is BS right? the screw threads are no different than tracks, both push on the snow, which can give way with too much force right?
> 
> How is your energy efficiency? Is rotating a screw less consuming than rotating an axle that moves a track?
> 
> ...




The main problem with caterpillar tracks is not the rotation of the axle : it is the snow/axle contact. Bunch of energy is lost here : snow is expelled by the axle tracks, so the throttle is decreased and energy is lost. Just look at the print : it's no clear-cut. That's not the case with screw propulsion.

Our efficiency is of 30% by now with our very first prototype. Higher than caterpillar tracks on snow.


The rotation (of both screws) is outward, no risk at all.
The snowboard acts as a protection from rock as it packs snow. The user will feel the rock before it hits the screw than slow down. Moreover the contact snowboard/screws (as well as the snowboard itself) is flexible, reducing damages. Needs more experiments though. Can we change the screws ? Not now.

The contact snowboard/screws is made so a pressure is applied to the screws, providing a better contact snow/screws so improving efficiency. This part will be improved in the incoming prototype.


Quad copter will make you lose the spirit of the mountain. If you want a copter to lift, why not an artificial station then? The system+gas costs won't be the same ...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It reminds me of the heady days of Sputnik and Yuri Gagarin when the world trembled at the sound of our rockets. Now they will tremble again - at the sound of our silence. The order is: engage the silent drive.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

propulsurf said:


> Again : why not?


Again, if your sales pitch is "why not?" then you don't have a sales pitch. Like I said, your contraption offers no benefits to currently available alternatives while offering several drawbacks. "Why not?" is not a winning sales pitch when you're trying to explain to people why they should part with their money.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

propulsurf said:


> The user will feel the rock before it hits the screw than slow down.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## propulsurf (Aug 15, 2014)

francium said:


> Erm let me think....... It's slower than a ski lift, helicopter, snowmobile and you could probably skin quicker. Batteries + cold = Poor performance. Would be wonderful making your way up a mountain to have the batteries go dead so you then have to stuff it in your bag which is gonna need to be a darn sight bigger than what you'd usually use, to then have to continue walking to your destination wishing you didn't have to carry that useless heap.


Batteries + cold = <3

Depends on your batteries Advantages and limitations of the Different Types of Batteries - Battery University


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

td.1000 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I just took that as an admission that the system is excruciatingly slow. Also, the part about the snow compacting and thus protecting the screws? LOL! If that was true, no snowboard would have ever suffered a core shot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

For fucks sake you dumb fuck. Obviously you're an engineering student and not a master of business. Hell you probably don't know what ROI is or even how to get CE. Your product is a fucking turd. TURD!!! 

Cool you made something, you know what I made today? A giant fucking TURD! It's just like your turd, except rather than put it on display for the world to see I flushed it down the toilet and went on my way. Get the point?

I can hike faster than this thing. Unless I break myself I will keep going, this won't. I am not powered by electrical energy that will deplete. I can skin a splitboard faster than this. I can ride a chairlift faster than this. 

WOO HOO you made something now lets all just bow down to you! NO! Just fucking no! FUCK OFF. Better yet take this thing, shove it up your ass and turn it on till it rips your sphincter into bloody flesh chunks.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

propulsurf said:


> Batteries + cold = <3
> 
> Depends on your batteries Advantages and limitations of the Different Types of Batteries - Battery University


:eusa_clap: Yeah great I really wana carry a car battery when i'm snowboarding, as BA said this is a turd.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I just took that as an admission that the system is excruciatingly slow. Also, the part about the snow compacting and thus protecting the screws? LOL! If that was true, no snowboard would have ever suffered a core shot.


I was just trying to imagine what it would feel like to slow down *from* 4 mph. :laugh:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

propulsurf said:


> The main problem with caterpillar tracks is not the rotation of the axle : it is the snow/axle contact. Bunch of energy is lost here : snow is expelled by the axle tracks, so the throttle is decreased and energy is lost. Just look at the print : it's no clear-cut. That's not the case with screw propulsion.
> ...
> 
> The rotation (of both screws) is outward, no risk at all.
> ...


tracks 'print' is messed up because they are actually moving faster than 1mph and the track 'flap' lifts at the end of its motion, tossing snow up. If the screw drive was moving faster or actually accelerating, it would also. 

if rotation is outward, at higher speeds it will start throwing snow straight up in the air. My pancake mixer is ideal at speed 1, at speed 10 I am cleaning that junk off the ceiling. , when it starts throwing snow up, it will no longer be moving forward, but digging down. thus sucking up from the bottom even more, rocks and sticks will taste good. very much taking dynamics for granted and thinking all forces will remain static as speed increases, not to mention variable snow.

chalk this up as a fun school project and move on. maybe you can find another application for this out side of sports industry.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

This thing wont work in pow. But it's ok guys. I can give you few solid rocket motors to mount on the sides.

that actually made me thinking...why not ? right?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

It's absolutely awesome!

Freaking Star Trek right there folks.

The future.


Oh and WTB that quad jet pole thing


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> Freaking Star Trek right there folks.
> 
> The future.


Not even close.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Not even close.


Jesus!!! Imagine pulling up outside your house in that


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Not even close.


they should make pontoon boats the same way, then I can go from water to land


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't know if you guys abroad can watch it but they had this quality product on a show called Gadget Man on channel 4 last night testing it in one of the indoor snow slopes. Needless to say it didn't go anywhere, quite funny to watch if you can.


----------

